# Bindi Babies Day 5



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Bindi and babies are doing great  I cannot believe the pigment on these guys-jet black noses, paw pads, lips, eye rims and lots of blueberry bellies  They are also very strong and very determined!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

And here are the girls:


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

And the boys:


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Oh my, you've made our day seeing these little babies...somewhere in there is our new little girl :: They are all so beautiful, the little boys are all so light compared to some of the girls


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Yes, she is-and so is mine:--heart:


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

This girl has already caught my eye-such a cutie. I think she is going to be the darkest puppy.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Maddie's_Mom said:


> Oh my, you've made our day seeing these little babies...somewhere in there is our new little girl :: They are all so beautiful, the little boys are all so light compared to some of the girls


There is definitely more of a range in color with the girls. The two darkest puppies are both girls. For some reason, I look at the big dark girl and think, "Polly". Polly was Ch. Tahnee's Sweet Endeavor, a dark little girl who was just gorgeous and maybe the sweetest Golden I have known


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

omgg they are so cute!!! <3


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

They're all beautiful, so precious. Love it!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

The excitement is infectious! Adorable pups with so much promise. . .


----------



## WendyO (Feb 28, 2011)

They're just precious! I love the puppy pile pictures .


----------



## bluefrogmama (May 31, 2011)

Oh they are adorable!! Please share pictures as often as you can!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

bluefrogmama said:


> Oh they are adorable!! Please share pictures as often as you can!


Be careful what you wish for-I am visiting the pups again this evening, and leaving my new camera with Yvette to take more pictures


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

They look just like little cocktail sausages! Too cute!


----------



## bluefrogmama (May 31, 2011)

Tahnee GR said:


> Be careful what you wish for-I am visiting the pups again this evening, and leaving my new camera with Yvette to take more pictures


LOL! I mean it, I'm in full on puppy mode so you really can't post too many pictures! Especially those baby pictures, they are just too precious!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

They are beautiful puppies. I hope you continue to post pictures as they grow. Always fun to watch how fast they change in those first weeks.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

OMG...so so beautiful!


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

Those little smushy puppy faces are too much cuteness.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Beautiful puppies


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm in puppy love! :


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Maddie's_Mom said:


> Oh my, you've made our day seeing these little babies...somewhere in there is our new little girl :: They are all so beautiful, the little boys are all so light compared to some of the girls


I'm so happy to hear this! I know how much you miss Maddie. I'm sure she would be so happy for you.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Well, I visited the pups tonight and learned a big lesson-rechargeable batteries do not last all that long  I pulled out the camera to take some pictures and the battery was dead!

The puppies were so cute though. They are growing so quickly but still look, as someone so aptly described them, like vienna sausages  They can really motor around the whelping box, and are getting up on their legs now too, although all cute and wobbly 

Yvette makes the bottom of the whelping box all uneven, so they have to pull themselves up an incline, or down a slope, and they really build muscle quickly.

I am just-can you tell?!


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Cocktail weenies!!!!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Very cute!! Who are the sire and dam?


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Stretchdrive said:


> Very cute!! Who are the sire and dam?


My Bindi, and Ch.Summits Annecy The Rock

Pedigree: Bindi x Shawn




jackie_hubert said:


> Cocktail weenies!!!!


Yup-that's it exactly!


----------



## Sam's Mom (Sep 16, 2009)

Omg Linda, I completely missed this thread!!!!!!! The babies are cute beyond belief and I am so excited to see the pictures. Thank you for showing the boys separately. One of them is mine-yipeeeeeeee! Have you decided on a theme yet? My husband says they look like pudgekins. I am so happy they are all healthy and strong. Love the color variation. We'll be back in the states tomorrow so I'll have better internet access.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

There's another thread on possible themes. Right now I am leaning towards romance movies-combines Shawn's theme of movies and Bindi's theme of "heart."  I will have to resurrect the theme thread to see who suggested it.


----------

